# Good News!



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

> Dorgan says he will not seek re-election in fall
> 
> WASHINGTON - North Dakota Democrat Byron Dorgan said Tuesday he will not seek re-election to the Senate in November, a surprise announcement that dealt another blow to Democrats already struggling to protect their Senate majority.
> 
> ...


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Good news for who???

I didn't agree with everything that Dorgan did but all and all he was one of the better guys in DC. Keep in mind this was the guy who predicted the collapse of the financial markets thanks to de-regulation, self auditing, and derivatives. He is also a big consumer advocate, this is something completely lost on the republican side.

Now we will probably get Hoeven. Hoeven has had one real challenge during his tenure as governor of ND, that was WSI. Hoeven failed miserably. Hoeven supporters always love to talk about how great ND has been while he has been governor, the thing everyone forgets is that a lot of the things that have happened here have been the product of DC dollars.


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

TK33 said:


> Good news for who???


How about the entire country. Sounds like Dorgan is the Senate's equivalent to John Murtha. :lol:


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

I'll admit to not following ND politics to closely and losing respect for Hoeven after Pheasant-Gate.
However what good is a savvy Politico like Dorgan when he works against the majority of his constituents? 
DC dollars or not, I'm glad to see the porky coward go!!!!


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

TK33 said:


> Good news for who???
> 
> I didn't agree with everything that Dorgan did but all and all he was one of the better guys in DC. Keep in mind this was the guy who predicted the collapse of the financial markets thanks to de-regulation, self auditing, and derivatives. He is also a big consumer advocate, this is something completely lost on the republican side.
> 
> Now we will probably get Hoeven. Hoeven has had one real challenge during his tenure as governor of ND, that was WSI. Hoeven failed miserably. Hoeven supporters always love to talk about how great ND has been while he has been governor, the thing everyone forgets is that a lot of the things that have happened here have been the product of DC dollars.


Exactly...


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

TK33 no disrespect to you, but pork spending which benefits construction and Ag contribute to the woes our nation is suffering. So even though some are going to not have the pork gravy train, the long term need for weaning off of the trough is necessary. It cannot be sustained!!!!!!!


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Ron Gilmore said:


> TK33 no disrespect to you, but pork spending which benefits construction and Ag contribute to the woes our nation is suffering. So even though some are going to not have the pork gravy train, the long term need for weaning off of the trough is necessary. It cannot be sustained!!!!!!!


I agree Ron, but I would also say that Dorgan's projects probably had a better ROI than any other senator in DC. I don't see any aquariums or murals or rabbit farms from Dorgan. What you do see is technology, ag, energy, and defense spending in ND. These things keep guys like us in service industries working too. :beer:


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

> I'll admit to not following ND politics to closely and losing respect for Hoeven after Pheasant-Gate.
> However what good is a savvy Politico like Dorgan when he works against the majority of his constituents?
> DC dollars or not, I'm glad to see the porky coward go!!!!/quote]
> Coward? You obviously don't follow politics much. Remind me of this, who was the guy who stood on the senate floor and stood up to people like franks, clinton, and even a distinguished republican like Gramms and said that we are asking for trouble by de-regulating the financial industry???
> ...


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah coward!
To bad you won't be able to vote for him again...but then there still are the other two....good luck with that.
As far as his voting record goes, all I need to know is what he's done in the last year. :iroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

In the Jamestown town hall Dorgan stood in front of us and promised not to vote for a health care bill that would add one penny to the deficit or fund abortion. Then he voted for the current bill. Now all he has to do is deny that it will add to the deficit or fund abortion. I think he knew when he stood there that this was not the truth. He was against language in the bill that would ban funding abortion. Why? He said it wasn't needed because other bills (don't remember the name) prevented it. However, they simply give the money to planned parenthood and they perform the abortions. This is not an argument for or against abortion I am simply pointing out the deception Dorgan was guilty of.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Dorgan is but one of the many liars in DC, including Obama.


----------

